# cockpit enclosure



## rdw (Jan 14, 2010)

I am not a liveaboard but I figure that this forum is where the experience is. I am planning to make an attachment to my bimini that would enclose my cockpit for bad weather. I am thinking that I will not have it up much at all, maybe 5-10% of the time. The rest of the time it would be stored below.

Questions: which is better

high percentage of plastic glass for light and visibility or lower percentage

 fixed windows or zip out windows

cloth coverings to block sun and be a little warmer for windows or none

Not a very important topic but I would be interested in a few replies from experienced sailors.

Toss in any other ideas or suggestions if you are inclined. This is a DIY job for the winter.

RDW


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We were liveaboards and found that having a full enclosure was indispensable. To specifically answer your questions:

1) Go with a lot of glass - it's not just light and visibility, but also solar/thermal performance.

2) Our winds are all fixed. While I've thought it would be nice to have zip out windows with screens, I can't imagine keeping track of all of the pieces.

3) We don't have cloth coverings and can't say that we have ever really felt the need

Just make sure you consider winch handle clearance, running rigging clearance, rail mounted items such as BBQ's, backstay or transom access, etc. when building a full enclosure. Our enclosure is comprised of the following sections:

1) Bimini (top)
2) Bimini (right side, left side, and two rear panels)
3) Dodger
4) Connector between Bimini and Dodger
5) "Zip up doors" on left and right of connector to allow cockpit access.

All pieces except for the dodger top and the bimini top are mostly glass with fabric edging. If you zoom into the picture below you can see it better.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We have complete enclosures around the entire cockpit. They are made in sections that zip together and are all clear plastic. Its nice to have sections, because I can install as many or few as I like. If raining, I often put the first section in behind the dodger so that passengers can all stay out of the rain. The dodger and bimini do have an overhead attachment that is solid canvas, so with that first side section, its pretty dry. Also, with sections, we can unzip the side but not the top and roll it up to allow for entry/exit without full removal.

It really extends the usefulness of the boat in the northeast as the sun really warms the cockpit with all the panels in. Sometimes too much. When it actually becomes warm outside, it will begin to encourage mildew. We don't use the panel during the height of the summer other than for rain.

As a real treat, we actually have a few panels that are made with vinyl screens that we can trade for the clear plastic. Seems like a great solution to bug problems, but we've never gone through the effort.


----------



## DulceSuerna (May 19, 2010)

Just chiming in, under a post regarding cheap diy projects, someone purchased a netting enclosure/bug screen for the EZup 10'x10' canopy found at Walmart for $29.99 and modified it to fit their enclosure for when the sides/front are out. pretty cheap solution with some zip ties lol.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I sail a lot on Gemini 105Mc catamarans that have a full cockpit enclosure and they ROCK!!!!!. Last winter, in a just before Christmas delivery leg, we were in the cockpit and wearing just fleece shirts while motoring down the ICW in 20˚ weather.  The cabin heat was roaring away and the companionway door was open... 

I'd second all of Labatt's recommendations and say that the screen panels are usually more of a PITA than they're worth.

*I'd also HIGHLY recommend using boltrope and track for attaching the enclosure to the boat where ever possible, *as that gives you a much better and more secure attachment system than using the studs or snaps, and leaves the material far more evenly tensioned. Make sure the zippers have flaps that cover them and protect them from UV as well as water intrusion.


----------



## rdw (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks to all for the opinions. Right now I am leaning toward much more window space than I originally was thinking of. 
RDW


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

rdw, you don't mention where you are, but if you're in a tropical climate, be aware that a lot of clear panels can heat up the cockpit pretty quickly. What you want is protection from the sun. I have solid sunbrella panels that close the 3 sides of the cockpit (and a hard dodger). I use the panels to keep dry in the cockpit during squals and, more importantly, I put up one of the side or back panels to keep the sun out of the cockpit at anchor or when sailing. I zip them in and move them about depending on the angle of the sun. If you're in a colder climate, disregard the above  ....


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Some pictures of the enclosure I had on my last boat. All lines passed through and sailable when all buttoned up with the cabin propane heater blasting. I never used the boat at 20 degrees as the Dog mentioned but in early spring on NGBay when the very few others out were dressed like the Michelin Man I was comfy with a light jacket -










Two panels on the side and three in the back for the walk thru -


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

SD - regarding the use of boltropes and tracks I would tend to disagree. While I agree that they will tension better and be more secure, we sometimes need quick access to a small section on the other side of the enclosure. We use studs and can just undo one stud. If we had boltropes and tracks we'd have to take apart one or more pieces of the enclosure in order to get to the other side. We carry several spare studs with us to replace broken ones, but we've only broken a couple in the several years we've had Pelican. Just my two cents. 

Copa is right - when the sun is up it can get really warm and humid inside the enclosure. Make sure there is some sort of airflow inside. I guess if I was predominantly in the tropics I'd get the screen inserts. When we were in the tropics, we'd mostly use our enclosure when it was raining out, though, and obviously screens won't do too much to keep the rain out. Like SD, we've also been out when it was 20 degrees but sunny and been toasty warm inside the enclosure. It doesn't get too terrible inside our enclosure until the temps are up in the low eighties.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you've got a small section only...then the studs probably make more sense, but for the larger panels, the tracks are really the way to go. Another option is to add a zipper to the panel to make access panels.



labatt said:


> SD - regarding the use of boltropes and tracks I would tend to disagree. While I agree that they will tension better and be more secure, we sometimes need quick access to a small section on the other side of the enclosure. We use studs and can just undo one stud. If we had boltropes and tracks we'd have to take apart one or more pieces of the enclosure in order to get to the other side. We carry several spare studs with us to replace broken ones, but we've only broken a couple in the several years we've had Pelican. Just my two cents.
> 
> Copa is right - when the sun is up it can get really warm and humid inside the enclosure. Make sure there is some sort of airflow inside. I guess if I was predominantly in the tropics I'd get the screen inserts. When we were in the tropics, we'd mostly use our enclosure when it was raining out, though, and obviously screens won't do too much to keep the rain out. Like SD, we've also been out when it was 20 degrees but sunny and been toasty warm inside the enclosure. It doesn't get too terrible inside our enclosure until the temps are up in the low eighties.


----------



## LASWACK (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone have some experience with a bimini or an enclosure when the mainsheet and traveler are located in the cockpit right in front of the helm?
Thanks!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like you are planning to use this enclosure when sailing. If so you need to take into account the windloads in squalls. You can not rely on a few poppers and a couple of ties to keep the thing attached to the cockpit edges and bimini. 

Heavy duty Zips and lots of lacings will work but it makes set up and tear down a longer process. I like the idea of the bolt rope and slot but have never tried it. Believe me you do not want to get into a situation where you have a 40 knot squall ripping your enclosure loose.

N.B. You do not say where you sail but if it is a hot climate then white with few windows will keep the temps down and make sure you can get some through draft esp. when at anchor. Our boat has a dodger plus extended roof over the cockpis with no sides but it still gets too hot in summer in the Caribbean unless we open up the front of the dodger.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

out of curiosity what is a camper top worth from scratch ? I am very interested in at minimum a dodger but the enclosed cockpit with bimini looks very nice for cockpit entertaining.
thanks
Bill


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

LASWACK said:


> Anyone have some experience with a bimini or an enclosure when the mainsheet and traveler are located in the cockpit right in front of the helm?
> Thanks!


Yep.










Our mainsheet tackle is on the binnacle.










There is a filler panel which ties the dodger and bimini together, with a small hole for the mainsheet to feed through. Stunningly, no water enters when it rains.










The only downside is that to sail, the filler has to be removed so that the mainsheet has room to sweep. However, at anchor, or while motoring it provides great weather protection.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

_*It sounds like you are planning to use this enclosure when sailing. If so you need to take into account the windloads in squalls. You can not rely on a few poppers and a couple of ties to keep the thing attached to the cockpit edges and bimini. *_

Am thinking of a similar setup but would need to be able to take it down in heavy weather. Heavy duty zips or velcro seems the way to go. 
If I get caught out then the last thing I,d want is a cockpit enclosure that starts flapping around or worse still starts to add to the tiller load. Would be great to be dry and warm on cold wet days but in high winds and heavy seas I,d prefer to have any additional windage stowed below before it gets difficult.
Reckon I could live with a semi permanent stainless frame with a canvas cover and velcroed clear plastic windows. Maybe even a couple of velcro panels for access going forward.
Now if only I knew someone who has a heavy duty sewing machine.
Safe sailing.


----------



## PopeyeGordon (Mar 3, 2011)

*Must be nice.....*

I plan to buy a used 30 footer if Fla this year. Due to limited sun and heat tolerance I need a Bimini if the boat has none and I want to experiment with solar screen shields to cut sun by half in the cockpit and also forward. I have seen boats with solar screen shields draped across decks loosely. Used Biminis are a ubiquitous item on Craig's List.

By the way, the photos of cockpit enclosures in this thread are nice, but each one likely costs more than the entire purchase price for the boat I can afford.

For cold protection I will dress warm, isinglass is very expensive, has high windage and has a short useful life.

For side sun protection while maintaining ventilation I plan to try using the solar screen shields popular with RVers and farmers. A company called FarmTek.com is a huge supplier to farmers with low prices, the opposite of premium marine pricing structure. The have a huge selection of awning and sun screen fabrics, some are loosely woven reflective mylar. They do custom cut orders of any size with sewn and grommeted finished edging for very reasonable prices. Since the approach with sun screen means the panels do not have to be very strong for wind gusts or rain retention, these panels could be easily improvised from bulk fabric as well. Some of the screening is available with varying degrees of reflectivity, from 10 to 90%.

I would like to hear from others who have used solar screens for protection from low angle sun. I imagine a screen that covers one side of the cockpit would be enough, it could be moved depending on which side is getting the glare.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

copacabana said:


> rdw, you don't mention where you are, but if you're in a tropical climate, be aware that a lot of clear panels can heat up the cockpit pretty quickly. What you want is protection from the sun............. If you're in a colder climate, disregard the above  ....


We're pretty much on the "copacabana plan". We used to have a full enclosure, but we found it too cumbersome. We like and need the splash guards that we've made that can also be air scoops if the forward end is clipped to the lifelines. They are shown in this photo with the circle windows:


















We'll hang a shade across the aft end when needed for sun or rain. Of course, the front shade comes off the plastic when underway. You may also note that the stainless tubes close to the clear plastic are covered with cloth sleeves. This keep them from heating and burning the clear plastic in the lower latitudes. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

PopeyeGordon said:


> I would like to hear from others who have used solar screens for protection from low angle sun. I imagine a screen that covers one side of the cockpit would be enough, it could be moved depending on which side is getting the glare.


 I had some shades made from the same woven vinyl stuff as in the picture that zip onto my bimini, hang down, and are fastened to whatever with shock cords. Sorry no pictures of the shades but they work fairly well and come in 3 densities to vary the amount of light/heat but still let some air into the area shaded.










The ones in the picture came with the boat and also hold windshield type reflectors when total privacy and sun blockage is desired. A local sailmaker did my bimini and shades.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

christyleigh said:


>


Just as an aside, Stan, it looks like you came to a sudden stop and everything in the damn boat ended up in the v-berth! 
)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

PopeyeGordon said:


> ...
> By the way, the photos of cockpit enclosures in this thread are nice, but each one likely costs more than the entire purchase price for the boat I can afford.
> 
> ...For cold protection I will dress warm, isinglass is very expensive, has high windage and has a short useful life...
> ...


I just did some research- for 70% shading, you can buy agricultural mesh, available in any colour you want as long as it is black, for about $5/ lin yd. To shade an approx. 7' x7' cockpit on a 30ft' boat you might be looking at $40 in material.

SunBlocker Premium PolyMax Bulk Polyethylene Knitted Shade - 70% - FarmTek

Now, if you went with that really expensive marine material, your cost is $12.50/ lin yards. So, call it $85 in material, available in an assortment of colours.

Phifertex Vinyl Mesh Black X04 54" Fabric - Sold by the Yard

I'm not seeing a huge savings, in the overall scheme of things. In fact, if the phifertex lasts twice as long in a salt intensive marine environment, as I suspect it would, there is no cost savings at all in making your boat look like a failed ginseng farm.

As far as isinglass being very expensive and having a short useful life, the experience of most of us here will likely put that misconception to rest. My dodger is now 7 years old, with the original windows... and if I have to replace it, 20 gauge costs a whopping $5 / lin yard.


----------



## PopeyeGordon (Mar 3, 2011)

Reply to bljones - I also found FarmTek ventilated fabric in silver or white. I think it was suggested for protecting chicken coops. Looked like it would be much more reflective than black. Some looked like woven strands of mylar. Part of the savings I see is with cheaper fabric and a big part is doing it yourself, saving the canvas man fee. I could be happy with something held up with clips and bungies.

In Washington a full enclosure w/dodger would be 8 to 9 K plus 9.4% tax.

Glad to hear your clear windows are holding up, you must be doing something right. It is common to see that stuff yellowed and scratched. I have read that rolling it up without damage is tricky.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

PopeyeGordon said:


> Glad to hear your clear windows are holding up, you must be doing something right. It is common to see that stuff yellowed and scratched. I have read that rolling it up without damage is tricky.


Ya get what ya pay for...... Strataglass is the good stuff. It is much clearer and lasts many years longer than the vinyl crap most factory installed dodgers come with. As the installer that did my full enclosure with Strataglass in an earlier post said - you can scratch that (original on my boat) stuff by walking by it


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

bljones said:


> Just as an aside, Stan, it looks like you came to a sudden stop and everything in the damn boat ended up in the v-berth!
> )


To some it's a "Forward Berth"..... to me on my last 3 boats it's a pure storage area. The first thing I do when I get a boat is take the forward berth cushion home and bury it in the cellar.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 5, 2014)

If you want to make a cockpit enclosure or tent yourself, I found a real keen priced site for buying the appropiate canvas: Esvo Campingshop in Holland.


Esvo has two main suppliers for cockpit canvas: Markilux and Ten Cate. 
I think that Markilux / Sunbrella are the best canvas types for your cockpit. 
P.S. they also have YouTube-movies how to sew or stitch your canvas. 

Information from them:

Markilux is the guarantee for high quality boat canvas or synthetic boat fabric. Markilux is the classic boat canvas trademark on the European maritime market. The one-sided special poly-urethan coating guarantees an extremely high ‘water column’(=waterproof grade). Markilux boat canvas stands for the highest achievable technical characteristics and an exceptional shape retention(= a perfect fit).

Characteristics boat canvas. Markilux.
- absolutely waterproof. Incomparable waterproofness 
- weatherresistant, mildew resistant, insectproof
- highest colour fastness. Optimal u.v.-protection
- AAA-shape retention and tensile strength
- Specially treated for dirt-, grease- and oil repellency.

This most sustainable boat canvas is available in a width of 140cm and in various colours.
P.S. If you need ordinary boat convas for covering purposes, we also recommend the boat canvas of Ten Cate. One of boat fabrics is Ten Cate All Season Touring (with different weights). Look further in our range or otherwise


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT

The OP asked the Q 3 years ago. I guess he either has given up or got one.


----------

